# Video: A Brief Discussion of Cross on Left Solving



## Musicalboy2 (Aug 7, 2013)

There's little out there in terms of videos regarding cross on left. This is my contribution. (It's also my first serious video on youtube that isn't just me doing random solves)






It covers a few things, but is by no means comprehensive.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 8, 2013)

Pretty cool. It seems like something I want to practise just for fun, and not per ce to get very fast with.


----------



## BluShehn (Aug 8, 2013)

Seems nice, gotta check it out later!


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 8, 2013)

I love your tutorial style with the solves in the background while you were discussing. I would like to see more of this.


----------

